# Resource Bundles mit Punkt getrennt



## Guest (12. Sep 2008)

Hi,

ich bin von JSP auf JSF umgestiegen und wollte meine alten resource bundles weiter benutzen. Dort verwende ich aber den Punkt als Trennzeichen, z.B.:

app.search.name = Name
app.search.street = Straße

Nun habe ich in meiner JSF das loadBunde gesetzt:


```
<f:loadBundle var="msgs" basename="resources.Properties"/>
```

Wenn ich aber nun versuche darauf zuzugreifen schlägt das Ganze fehlt, da versucht wird search als property aufzulösen.


```
#{msgs.app.search.street}
```


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2008)

Auch ime verträgt die EL den Punkt nicht, da sie sonst von nach Beanproperties sucht.

Wir nutzen den Unterstrich _ statt des punktes in den Bundles.


----------



## Gast (12. Sep 2008)

Sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht....nur leider funktioniert dann der ResourceBundleEditor für Eclipse nicht mehr so schön. Zumal der keinen Unterstrich als Trennzeichen unterstützt. Naja, mal schauen was ich dann nehme.


----------



## Gast (12. Sep 2008)

Ahh, der Unterstrich wird doch unterstützt. Besten Dank.


----------

